# mk2 xflow AC w/o PS



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

Finally! I got the AC working on my swap. It's an 89 Jetta w/ a 96 OBD2 ABA. Here's what I did:
1. I cut the bottom alternator mounting point off of the bracket.
2. Mounted the bottom pivot point of the compressor where the top mount used to go.
3. Fabricated a mounting bracket for the alt lower/ compressor upper mounting points.
4. Used a 49 1/2" belt from Napa (25-060490 made by Gates).









See the horn I cut off. 








Here's the bracket and the orientation of the acc.








Notice how high the alt sits.








By swinging the compressor up so high, I put more belt on the water pump pulley (vr6). I also made it so that it clears the lower radiator hose. 
I used compression fittings to put the mk3 ac line ends on the mk2 lines. I will probably have them welded on in the future. I didn't want anything permanent in there since I didn't know if it would work.
A thermometer in the center vent reads close to 40 degrees. I think if I fix the foam on my blend doors, it will even blow colder!


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

No one has anything to say about this?


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

how well is this holding up for you? Ecspecially when you are ripping on the car. What kind of car is this swap in? Hit me up I am in the process of doing a 2.0T swap into my 88 Cabby. Whats the deal Thansk TIm


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (vwbmx)*

This swap is in a 89 Jetta. I haven't had any problems with it. I actually think that the belt setup is better than it was w/o ac. It used to squeal sometimes in the rain. It doesn't do that anymore. The Napa (Gates) belt seems to be of much better quality than the Dayco belt that I had on previously. The ribs were notched on the Dayco and some of the little "teeth" had ripped on it. I did have over 10k miles on it, though, and never let me down. The compression fittings do have a slight leak that I found with a UV leak detector. I haven't had to recharge it yet. I have new lines on the way that I'm going to have professionally done.
As far as "ripping" on the car: I assume you mean "gettin' on it." With the ac off, it's like it was before. I can abuse it as much as I dare. I've had no problems. With the ac on, it's just like heaven.


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Thanks for the reply now do you have any more pictures up close to show me more of about how thsi is done. I think I might be interested in deleting the PS


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (vwbmx)*

Here's a better shot of what I cut off. Notice that the hole I drilled if not perfectly centered. You want the edge of the bracket you make to line up with the edge of the bottom ac mount.









This is a picture of the fabbed bracket bolted to the modified OE bracket. Notice how the bolt goes all the way through and exits at the apex of the "v" bracing.








Here's the bolt from the bottom. By locating where it is, I took advantage of a relatively flat spot.








Compressor installed. Make sure the wires have clearance. This in itself does not look too strong. Once the alt is installed, the bracket is locked in by 3 bolts which makes it very firm. I couldn't get any of the components to budge. 








Here's one of the components installed off the car. The alternator is now only held on at the bottom mount with a bolt on the pulley side flange, instead of going all the way through. I had to use a "spacer" to get it to reach the bracket. This turned out to be a nut and 2 washers. It seems to work fine. I will replace it with proper hardware when I get a chance. I was using hardware I had on hand.









Any more questions?



_Modified by mk2.slow at 6:46 PM 6-6-2004_


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm getting a couple of red X here, do you think you could fix a few of the broken links? (photobucket works quite nicely, if you need a new host)


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*

Are they working now? My host (verizon) sometimes likes it if you clear your cookies. Right clicking and selecting "show picture" can sometimes bring it up.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes, it works now. Thank you!


----------



## billk (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Here's how I started in my rabbit, 








but the waterpump wasn't being contacted, so I ended up doing it like this.
















I did have to move my radiator over about an inch and a half and cut a notch in my core support, but it fit.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (billk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billk* »_










What is that extra pulley, how did you mount it, and where did you get it?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (billk)*

That's slick. Looks like a tensioner pulley mounted on the bottom mount of the alt. Do you have it in the car yet?


----------



## billk (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Yeah it's in the car, I just haven't got my lines made yet, I'm going to have to make a 90 right out of the compressor to clear my lower radiator hose, That is an idler pulley, just turned around. I mounted it by drilling out the lower mounting hole for the alt to 10mm and using an A# starter bolt that had a stud on top, then I put a hlf inch spacer under it and just bolted it on. If you pop off that black plastic cover there is a hex you can tighteh it with.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, ingenious. Makes what I did seem un-imaginative. I took apart the power steering pump and took all the guts out. Fired up the TIG and welded the ports shut. Then I filled it with motor oil and put it back together and basically made an idler out of the pump.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

This is some good stuff here. I see three different solutions so far. 
Can we get some pics of your modified radiator mounts?
Does anyone have pics of the swap using the g60 compressor?


----------



## billk (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Don't have any pictures of the rad mounts, they are just holes on the bottom and I moved it all the way to the left, then drilled new holes for the l-shaped top mounts, Does the g60 compressor bolt up to the a3 mount, if so is it smaller or give more room for everything else?


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (billk)*

I think the g60 compressor bolts to the aba bracket and has the mk2 ac fittings. I'm just trying to confirm this.


----------



## billk (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Let me know, I think you are right. If you are it wont do me any good anyways because the A2 fittings stick out farther than the A3 ones.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

UPDATE:
Had my mk2 and mk3 lines professionally joined.








See the blue valve cover? Thats the low side port. The low side was really easy. The hose sizes on the mk2 and mk3 lines on the low side are the same size. They just cut the hoses and put the coupling with the valve on it. If you look carefully, you can see condensation forming on the lines and that can looking thing (what the hell is that thing, anyway?). It was running at the time I took the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The high side was a little more difficult. The mk3 hose has a much larger ID than the mk2 hose. They cut the end off the mk3 line where it goes into the compressor, keeping as much of the aluminum tube as possible. They then put a compression fitting on it with a crimp fitting on the other end:








They then put a new section of hose on it and joined it to the mk2 line with a coupling with the high side port on it. 








The new ports are for R-134a, so I don't need adapters anymore. When I was letting it run today to see if it overheats at idle, condensation started forming on the outside of the back windows! This is my ultimate commuter car.


----------



## billk (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

looks good I wish that much room around my radiator, you A2 guys have all the luck.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

nice man. My A2 GTI xflow with a/c is the most fun commuter car I have driven. I run it hard and it loves it. Its just great to have Mk2 GTI style and a fresh Mk3 motor setup.
Yes the G60 compressor works fine. Not the best pic but here it was before I was done cutting/grinding the rad support:


----------



## NP (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

So. if your A2 has PS you can use the accesories in their stock configuration and use the A3 lower radiator hose???


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (NP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NP* »_So. if your A2 has PS you can use the accesories in their stock configuration and use the A3 lower radiator hose???









Yes...if you move the radiator.


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

Did you use the stock MK2 lines with the G60 compressor? Did you have to extend them or did they bolt up without a problem?


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (billk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billk* »_Here's how I started in my rabbit, 








but the waterpump wasn't being contacted, so I ended up doing it like this.
















I did have to move my radiator over about an inch and a half and cut a notch in my core support, but it fit.

this is great, I converted my ex cabriolet to serpentine, but I kept the outer belt for power steering and water pump, I did think about adding an idler but never really tried, glad to see someone did and the "wrapping" of the belt around all the pulleys is amazing, bet you never slips.
I also thought about wrapping the serpentine belt over the vr6 water pump pulley insted of under to avoid the idler, according to a fellow engineer it would have worked becuase the water pump even that rotating in the opposite direction being centrifugal still would have pumped, did not have the time to try that


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_UPDATE:
Had my mk2 and mk3 lines professionally joined.








. If you look carefully, you can see condensation forming on the lines and that can looking thing (what the hell is that thing, anyway?). 

That's a mufler. It isn't vital but it helps with noise and acts as a shock obsorber of sorts for the low side valves.
The frost on the low side lines is from freon that didn't boil in the evap. If the system were way over charged you could get enought liquid coming back to the compressor to "slug" the valves. It doesn't take much of that before it fails.
The mufler gives some of the liquid a place to be.
Hope that makes sence.
Rick


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*

Hey Mk2.slow, great post just did this to my cabriolet and it works great


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (stevelangford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevelangford* »_Hey Mk2.slow, great post just did this to my cabriolet and it works great

Props to you. You didn't even have to ask me any questions. Did you do anything different?


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: mk2 xflow AC w/o PS (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_
Props to you. You didn't even have to ask me any questions. Did you do anything different? 

not much different, only is that I cut a little bit more on the bracket to swing the compressor up even further to get even more wrap on the vr6 water pump pulley and the alternator down even tighter, still took a 49.5 belt
had to move the radiator one step to the drivers side and replace my battery (almost new, so they swapped for free at autozone) for one with more cranking power but smaller footprint, everything works great


----------

